# Washer Fluid Frozen



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Unusually cold temps in Nashville lead to my washer fluid being frozen. It was the cheap blue stuff that was factory filled or maybe added at the dealership? Does anyone know?

I added some RainX rated to 0 degrees F. But it only took about a quart before it was full.

Would it freeze and crack the washer fluid reservoir or something?

The day started off at 19 degrees. It stopped spraying around 12. Now it is 9. The forecast is a low of 4.

I reviewed the much older threads about this. But I didn't see if frozen washer fluid damaged any related components.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

In the southern states the dealers generally use washer fluid dyed blue, so you can see the level in the tank. It is just dyed water and freezes at +32f. Use of a product for cold weather adds to operating expense at the shop level.
Ya'all ain't geared for the cold down there, heh heh.
Up here, where 0 and below is not uncommon, washer solvent has methanol added as well as dye and generally is rated -20f.
From that point down it gets slushy and hard freezes around -32f.
There are even lower freeze point temps available.

I have run across many hard frozen washer situations over the years and have never seen any permanent damage (yet).

FWIW I believe your temperatures will be well above freezing by this Friday and you should be in a position to try things out Saturday.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have not done this in the cruze, and I have to say I'm not responsible for damage if your try this but adding alcohol might work as well. 

I'm thinking Isopropyl Alcohol. You can get a 12-16 ounce bottle for a few dollars in the pharmacy isle of walmart. 

Methanol can be found in some gasoline treatments known as HEAT and sold as gasoline drier/antifreeze. 

Be careful with running the pump. I'd be more concerned about running the pump and causing damage due to no cooling of this cheap liquid cooled pump. I think it's behind the bumper, and might require a lot of time and patience to remove. 

If you try the IPA (Isopropyl alcohol) "rubbing alcohol"add it slowly. I doubt you will need that much. I think it would be fine to just leave what's added in the tank and not worry about having to pump it out after the solution unthaws.

I'm in the midwest freezer portion of the country. Until recently you couldn't buy a washer fluid that was not rated to -20F all year around. Now Walmart actually stocks +32F during the summer. What a dumb product to use in Minnesota. Here stuff freezes hard, and coolant bottles break.. 

Good luck


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bring the car to operating temperature - this should thaw the fluid.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you can get your hands on some of the colored stuff. (Not blue) It's good for minus 27 to minus 30. Grab a bottle of that. And when the weather warms up enough to make juice flow again. Squirt at least half the reservoir out and refill with the colder stuff. 

I use it every winter as the spray nossel on the wiper freezes up in january and i'm screwed with no fluid flow till things warm up a bit. It also works to deice the windshield so you don't have to freeze your butt off and scrape the windshield.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Also, If you can point your car towards the sun during work. That'll help. Provided you have sun and not clouds or whatever.


----------

